

When Threatened by Worms, Bacteria Summon Killer Fungi - Thevet
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2014/12/19/when-threatened-by-worms-bacteria-summon-killer-fungi/

======
pm90
Absolutely amazing. I had no idea nematodes were so common, or that they fed
on bacteria; I pictured them to be much larger somehow and feeding on bigger
prey.

I also love that ngc is taking scientific papers and making them available to
a wider audience, so to speak.

